# extreme couponing in canada?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

im helping a friend launch her website on how to save money with using coupons. if anyone is interested on learning how to cut their grocery bills by as much as 90% then click on her site at www.extremecouponingcanada.org and check out her site


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*We don't have extreme couponing here in Canada. The stores here don't do triple coupons and stuff. I wish that we did though. Well maybe not case I can't seem to get the car in the garage as it is.*


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

what he said^ im sure we can do it to save a bit of money but not like they do in the USA


----------

